# Bright Red Cheeks



## Jaybird (Feb 22, 2002)

My 18 month old has had bright red, sometimes splotchy, cheeks for a couple of months now. They used to be just a bit rosie like her daddys, but now they are very red. doesn't seem to be linked to teething, or a fever. I've tried putting lanolin, thinking it was dry and chapped, doesn't make a difference. anyone else have a red-cheeked baby? does it go away? and should I be putting something on it? thanks


----------



## adventuregirl (Nov 22, 2002)

I was a red-cheeked baby. And to a different extent, I'm a red-cheeked adult. For me, my blood vessels are extra close to my skin, so are hyper-sensitive. I turn fully flushed red in heat, cold, laughter, anger, exercise, you name it. It was really red and splotchy when I was about 1-3, maybe 4, mainly in the winter, then it became pretty much how I am now. If your dd's cheeks are dry, the lanolin is a great idea, but if she's like me, her little blood vessels just need to adjust and she'll look less splotchy after a bit. Look forward to the warmer weather, maybe that will help.


----------



## LiminalOne (Mar 1, 2002)

Could the baby be teething (although a few months sounds like a long time). When Finn is teething the hardest, his cheeks will look like they are sunburned. It totally freaked me out the first time.

Angie


----------



## mamarosa (Oct 6, 2002)

Could be a food allergy. Or it could be just her skin type.


----------



## dentente (Aug 14, 2002)

I read something somewhere about Fifth Disease which gives kids the "slapped Cheek" look. It's caused by parvovirus.

Here's a link.

http://my.webmd.com/content/healthwise/103/25565

Otherwise it may be a reaction to a babywipe you are using to clean the face with? That happened to us. We switched to unscented.

Denny


----------



## Jaybird (Feb 22, 2002)

anyone have experience with food allergy rashes that only present on the cheeks? If so, with which foods. I also thought fifths disease, but didn't think the rash would last so long. could be her blood vessels are just close to the skin. thanks for the replies.


----------



## lizziejean (Feb 8, 2003)

my dd is allergic to pineapple, which makes her cheeks/chin go red wherever it comes into contact, I guess. (hate to think what the inside of her mouth feels like.) It can't be that though - I doubt you've been feeding her pineapple constantly for the past 2 months!!

also the cold weather turns my two bright-cheeked if they are outside for even a ridiculously small time. They are very fair and I guess they have sensitive skin. My little guy has a constant rash from the drool too which doesn't help. I don't use anything other than water on their faces, other than sometimes an unscented wipe.

Elizabeth.


----------



## Curious (Jan 4, 2002)

I have pretty sensitive skin and Dd has rosy cheeks that get chapped. I've read this can be due to a food allergy, but it usually happens after we've been outside. I put California Baby calendula cream on and it helps a lot. Even better if I remember to put it on before we go out.

If she has any other symptoms, like constipation, you might want to see a Chinese herbalist. They believe that red cheeks can mean too much heat is present in the system., especially the stomach. The most common cause of this is teething. Dd's cheeks have gotten really red on days she's unhappy about those back molars.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Fifth's Disease only lasts a week or two, so I'd rule taht out.

My son, 2.5 years old, gets this from time to time, and it gets much worse after a few minutes of playing outside on a cool (50 degrees or fewer) or breezy day. It doesn't always seem to be weather related, but those conditions do make it worse.


----------

